# Patch on the back



## iPappy (Nov 30, 2021)

Ditch the furminator and stick with the undercoat rake. Get a good metal comb too, that gets a lot of shedding out. 
The furminator cuts the top coat, it's basically a #10 clipper blade on a handle. I'm a groomer, and I hate them


----------



## TheChico (Sep 9, 2020)

😱😱😱 so I basically cut off all that hair? How long for it to grow back? 😭


----------



## iPappy (Nov 30, 2021)

It'll be fine, don't worry 
I would brush as often as you can with a regular gentle brush to get the oils in the coat moving around. If you don't already, feeding a good quality omega 3 oil (fish, etc.) is very good for the coat. If you bath him at home, use a high protein shampoo and a good quality conditioner. 
I saw a Lab that was over-groomed with the furminator and her coat looked way worse than the spot on your dog, and it was all over her. It didn't take long for it to come back in with some TLC!


----------



## TheChico (Sep 9, 2020)

Yeah I give him two pumps of Iceland Pure Salmon Oil with his breakfast!

Okay thanks ☺


----------

